# Perch'n in 45840



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hit the res and it's still on. Perch and a few crappie thrown in. Going to try # 1 soon for something different. My fingers are sore, cleaning all those fish. Sure hope these temps stay, a little less wind would be nice.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

nice! im heading out this weekend so try not to catch all the fish, lol. please post after your experience at #1 as i dont know which one to choose. how far do you go in on 2? do you go in the deep or do you stay close to shore?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The guys in boats stay off shore about 200 - 300 ft . On shore a good hard cast, meaning, not superman but a good one, maybe 60 - 75ft. Only use 3/8oz. sinker as they bite kinda light. I hold the rod in hand to get the first nibble set. They do come back ,so be ready. All the ones I've got have the hook in the lip, that shows that they are biteing light. Looks like crapy weather this weekend, but I think the fish will still be there.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

where is this lake at I would like to catch a few some perch. Is this a trolling motor only lake. How big is the lake?


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

They are talking about the res.outside of Findlay.Ress is the local pro,or at least it sems to me that he is.Keep u the good work ress and keep the reports coming.I check for them daily.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

i too want to thank ress for the info he provides is been very helpful my buddy and i plan to hit #2 this Sunday providing the weather is cooperative. good luck to all.


----------



## Opa (Feb 28, 2009)

what are you using for bait.. Maumee tackle doesn't have any live shiners/minnows>


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

you can do what i do and go down to river and jerome on the maumee and setup a minnow trap. thats what i do all the time and it doesnt fail. in just an hour's worth, you'll come out of there with at least 5 dozen minnows. i use crackers and ive found out that that is what works best as opposed to meat, bread or anything else. heck, while your there for an hour or so waitin for the trap to fill, throw in your line and catch a few cats.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Erie and Walleye. I've said in the past that I would keep the reports coming, good or bad. Well as the say, "What a difference a day makes". Yesterday ONE perch in 3 hrs. Some got'm early, no limits tho. Not sure what happened but they are'nt there now. About 3 weeks ago the fish were stacked up in the east side, then they moved and were found again near the west side. Might take a week or so to find them again. I know the fish are in there in huge numbers, a water dept. worker told me when they turn on the pumps to draw water to the plant that the screen is packed.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

A little better yesterday, although I hit #1. Fished the south bank and got THREE. The water is up anough to launch boats, carefully. Went back over to #2 and talked to guy from Ottoville that was trying to get one more so he could have enough to make it worth the drive, he got my three. Nice older gentleman that was greatful. It put a smile on his face as well as mine. 
Did see a couple boats running their big motors,, shame,,shame,,shame...


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Finally got out on Monday big reservoir. Beautiful day but apparently the perch have slowed way up over what they had been. One guy said they had bit well early in the morning for an hour. Buddy and I fished several areas from 10Am to 4 in afternoon and netted two perch. 

Watched a guy right next to us pull out a dozen or so in couple of hours...he had the technique and we didn't. Fishing minnows same as us but was doing something different. We tried bling, no bling, slow, fast, weight, no weight, minnows, red worms, anchored, drifting...just couldn't find the ticket.

Nice guy at the ramp gave me his seven as we were taking out so ended up with a nice meal. In any case was a beautiful day to be on the water with a good friend, and sure beat working!


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

how deep were they and what part of the lake were you fishing?


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for the report. maybe it'll hit back up again for this weekend hopefully.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Man has it ever changed! The last two days have produced 5 perch and 4 crappie for me. The perch are only 6 -9 inchers and crappie in the 8 inch range. I think it's back to normal. Sure was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

THe wife and I fished #2 today and didn't even have a bite. The wind was blowing so bad it was a hard getting the boat in and out. I heard later the wind gusts were up to 40MPH. Anyone know why the lake was lowered so much? Is that normal for the fall and winter?


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Water levels are way down at Van Wert and Bresler, too. That's pretty typical when we have a dry summer like we did this year. A bunch of water was used up, and we haven't had enough rainfall to replenish it all by pumping yet.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Lack of rain. They pump around 7 million gallons a day to service the Findlay area. The fall rains should help out. They will turn on the pumps from the Blanchard after a few rains, as to wash away the crap before pumping water in. After they do that, the WB will be hanging out there to feed. There are some big ones(15-16inchers) and a few walleye to.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I live in Germantown about 130 miles south of you. We have had rain all year down here I 'm still cutting grass we never had a break this year. This was my first trip up there I do get to Indian Lake several times a year. I was hoping to catch some perch I didn't count on the wind being that strong Friday. I perch fish some over in Indiana at Summit lake it has a lot of perch and is good for bass and big gills also. Thanks for the info I will give it another shot next year.


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been through Germantown many times, my Wife's from Carsile. You guys have a really nice park/dam area down there.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

FYI,,, launch ramps,, floating docks,OUT for the year at both #1 and #2. They are rebuilding the one on#1, not sure about 2. State does these jobs so it's done when they say so. Bring on the ICE!!!!!!


----------

